# DK4510 Hydraulic fluid level



## Roland Arsenault (Aug 25, 2018)

I bought a 2018 DK4510 shuttle in May. It arrived without an owners manual which I have been trying to get since it was delivered but to no avail. Currently, the hydraulic fluid level is at the half full mark. Can someone tell me how much fluid the unit takes? I don't want to over fill. Also, can anyone tell me where i can find an online pdf owners manual and service manual for this tractor? I appreciate any and all assistance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello Roland, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help. A pity about not getting the manual. Should be some kind of 800 customer service number that would be interested in giving you a chance to be a satisfied owner. Try Phone: 1-877-go-kioti.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Roland,

Ebay has operator and service manuals for a Kioti DS4510 which appears to be similar to the DK model.

I have a favorite tractor dealer for Kioti, etc. Paige tractor Company, Paige Texas.....telephone (866) 643-9197. If anybody can get the manuals you want, these guys can. Give them a call.


----------

